# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  تستطيع مشاهده كربلاء ببث مباشر

## دمعه الحسين

سلام عليكم 

جابتلكم موقع من عنده تستطيعون مشاهده كربلاء (ضريح الحسينة وابو الفضل العباس ))


اولا الروضه الحسينيه 

(http://www.iraqws.com/live/imamhussain    )


ثانيا روضه العباسيه

(http://www.iraqws.com/live/imamabbas)


ارجو الصبر عند الفتح المنتدى

----------


## zoheir

كل الشكر لك اخوي وربي يعطيك طول العمر وجزاك الف خير وتقبلي تحياتي اخوك زهير...........

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يسلمووووووو
اختي
دمعة الحسين
على المجهود
 يعطيك العافية

----------


## w_alwaheed

يسلمووووووو
اختي

----------


## شاري الطيب

يعطيك العافيه يااختي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الله يعطيج العافية اختي ...*

*جاري فتح الصفحة ...*

*جزاج الله خيرااا.*

----------


## hope

يسلمووو


ويعطيك الف عافيه 


لاعدمنـــــاك


تحياتي

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

مشكوره اختي والله يعطيش العافيه

----------


## **نور الولاء**

مشكوره يعطيك العافيه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم
مشكوورة اختي
دمعة الحسين
على الرابط
عطاج الله الف الف عافية
رزقنا وياكم الذهاب الى اباعبدالله الحسين
تحياتي

----------


## دمعه الحسين

> كل الشكر لك اخوي وربي يعطيك طول العمر وجزاك الف خير وتقبلي تحياتي اخوك زهير...........



 


نورت صفحتي 
وهله هله بيك اعيوني

----------


## جررريح الررروح

عساك على القوة اختي دمعة الحسين
ورحم الله والديك وماقصرتي

----------


## قطيفي123

يسلمووووووووووووو

على الموضوع الجيد

----------

